# barbell pullovers???



## mervin (Jun 2, 2004)

Are barbell pullovers for your chect or back? I am a little confused. I started doing BB PO's as part of my back routine, but when I look at exercise sites, some have them listed as a back exercise and some as a chest exercise???? 

Could someone comment on my back workout? I workout at home so i do not have access to lat machines, pulls or anything. Right now I do BB pullovers, Bent over BB rows, one arm DB rows and good mornings. This is all I know to do with DB's and BB's. 

Thanks for any comments


----------



## vik (Jun 2, 2004)

Personally I believe that pullovers are good for newbies since its a quite general exercise. When it comes to back I suggest that you hit it with lats pulldowns directly and not lose too much time on pullovers. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 2, 2004)

pullovers = laying shoulder extension so i throw them in on back days.  However they are, as mentioned, a great overall exercise.  You'll get chest recruitment and they are great for your abs.


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> pullovers = laying shoulder extension so i throw them in on back days. However they are, as mentioned, a great overall exercise.


ditto...the primary mover is the latissimus dorsi


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 2, 2004)

It is both. It works the pec minor and the lats.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 2, 2004)

I find it works what ever you concentrate on honestly.  If I focus on my chest I work it more rather then my lats and vise versa.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

It works the pec minor? How do you recruit the pec minor without recruiting the pec major as well?


----------



## Yanick (Jun 2, 2004)

Pec minor abducts the scapula, so yes it is possible to recruit it without the chest to some degree.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Hrm, pec minor works to stabilize the scapula. But in the same respect, you can't utilize pec minor without also drawing tension to pec major. So we can agree to agree.


----------



## moondoggy (Jun 2, 2004)

Greetings Mervin
One great back excersize is a chin up.   this doesnt require any machine and really focus'es on your lats   if you cant do eight to ten reps then use a small stool for an assist through the last few.   when you can do a few sets of these go get a dip belt so you can add a plate or two on your waist.     Also you should consider dead lifts if your goal is strength.   as a core strength builder I consider it extemly benificial.   (start with light wieghts though)   If you are body building though this may widen your waist and detract from your goals.


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2004)

Rauschgift said:
			
		

> It is both. It works the pec minor and the lats.


It does work both but the primary mover is still the lats...it's like saying the squat works both the quad and hamstring, which is correct but the squat is still a quad dominant exercise..


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 2, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> It does work both but the primary mover is still the lats...it's like saying the squat works both the quad and hamstring, which is correct but the squat is still a quad dominant exercise..


I was just answering his question "is it for chest or back". Or were you just trying to be a smart ass?


----------



## Jheimbaugh (May 9, 2010)

Generally speaking, barbell pullovers will target the lats more if you bend ur elbows and "pull" with them as well instead of ur hands, its comsidered for chest if ur arms r straighter n pulling with hands oo n the hand position wen using the db bettr wrks ur chest due 2 hand placement buh wen i say chest i mean pec minor, which is good becuz wen tht muscle becomes larger it gives ur chest a larger mor protruded appearance.....oo n yes squats do wrk the quads/hams n glutes buh tht depends on stance width ie narrow stance for quads wider for lower back, hams and glutes hope i cleared things up a lil


----------



## Gazhole (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input, but please check thread dates in future. You're the first person to post in this topic for 6 years.


----------



## Jheimbaugh (May 10, 2010)

Ooh well i will b more mindful lol


----------

